# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  خرائط تفصيلية ملونة لمكة المكرمة والمشاعر المقدسة

## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

خرائط تفصيلية ملونة لمكة المكرمة والمشاعر المقدسة
نسألكم الدعاء بأن يرزقنا الله الحج المبرور
عرفات

http://hajj.naseej.com/k4.html
مزدلفة

http://hajj.naseej.com/k3.html
منى

http://hajj.naseej.com/k2.html
الحرم المكى

http://hajj.naseej.com/k1.html
مخطط المسجد الحرام 
http://dalil-alhaj.com/photo-gallery/map1.gif
مكة المكرمة

http://hajj.naseej.com/k5.html
الدور الأرضى للحرم

http://hajj.naseej.com/Makkah5.html
الدور الأول للحرم

http://hajj.naseej.com/Makkah3.html
مخطط عام المناسك

خريطة المشاعر مجمعة

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

يرجى الملاحظة أن خريطة منى هى قبل التعديل الأخير لكوبرى الجمرات

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

للرفع لقرب الحج ...
ونسألكم الدعاء لنا ولكم بأن يكتب الله لنا الحج في عامنا هذا

----------

